# Аккордеонисты, игравшие "Очи черные" А. Вюртнера!!!



## Pavel_accoD (30 Июн 2011)

Ребята, как в этом произведении играть вариацию длинное арпеджио на аккордеоне? Пробовал и первую ноту в выборку брать и еще варианты, но все не то. Дело в том, что пальцы немного коротковаты, поэтому гладко вся вариация в правой руке не идет. Слышал что-то про переложение Черказововой из Киевской консы, може кто поможет? Сам учусь в Институте музыки им. Глиера в Киеве на 4 курсе. Спасибо


----------



## Accord261 (1 Июл 2011)

я играл "Очи черные" и эту вариацию играл по 6 звуков в пассаже,так же как и Ю.Дранга. и Второй вариант:так же, но перый звук дублировал на выборке.


----------



## Pavel_accoD (2 Июл 2011)

Accord261, а можно видео, если есть. Я просто не совсем понял как играть по 6 звуков)


----------



## Accord261 (3 Июл 2011)

я ноты найду и отсканирую. мы на конкурс прямо с записи Дранги делали. записи только у меня нет никакой


----------



## Pavel_accoD (5 Июл 2011)

Accord261 писал:


> я ноты найду и отсканирую. мы на конкурс прямо с записи Дранги делали



если не затруднит) спасибо огромное


----------



## Accord261 (5 Июл 2011)

на неделе сделаю всем. они на работе находятся.


----------



## Accord261 (6 Июл 2011)

Напишите почту, что-то ссылку на могу вставить,она не читается.


----------



## Tushak (7 Июл 2011)

Если не сложно на [email protected]


----------



## Accord261 (7 Июл 2011)

*Tushak*,
проверьте написание почты, выдает ошибку


----------



## Pavel_accoD (7 Июл 2011)

*Accord261*,

Мой майл
[email protected]


----------



## Tushak (7 Июл 2011)

Sorry Accord261 [email protected]


----------



## Accord261 (7 Июл 2011)

отправил


----------

